# Mounting and unmounting devices <solved>

## damoncf

I am attempting to right click in KDE and unmount my thumb drive and I get this error:

```
Unfortunately, the device system:/media/sda1 (/dev/sda1) named '2.0G Removable Media' and currently mounted at /media/sda1 could not be unmounted. Unmounting failed due to the following error:

Device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by HAL
```

I am also not able to burn a dvd and the out put for that is:

```
System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 1.0.1

KDE Version: 3.5.7

QT Version:  3.3.8

Kernel:      2.6.21-gentoo

Devices

-----------------------

TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532M HR04 (/dev/hdc, ) [CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL] [DVD-ROM, DVD-R Sequential, DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite, DVD-RW Sequential, DVD+RW, DVD+R, DVD+R Dual Layer, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96P, SAO/R96R, RAW/R96R, Restricted Overwrite]

Burned media

-----------------------

DVD+R

K3bIsoImager

-----------------------

mkisofs print size result: 2149689 (4402563072 bytes)

Pipe throughput: 33685504 bytes read, 33674240 bytes written.

Used versions

-----------------------

mkisofs: 2.1.1a27

growisofs: 7.0

growisofs

-----------------------

Executing 'builtin_dd if=/dev/fd/0 of=/dev/hdc obs=32k seek=0'

umount: /media/hdc is not in the fstab (and you are not root)

:-( /dev/hdc: unable to proceed with recording: unable to unmount

growisofs command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/hdc=/dev/fd/0 -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -use-the-force-luke=tracksize:2149689 -dvd-compat -speed=8 -use-the-force-luke=bufsize:32m 

mkisofs

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Warning: Cannot add inode hints with -no-cache-inodes.

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Warning: Cannot add inode hints with -no-cache-inodes.

2149689

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Warning: Cannot add inode hints with -no-cache-inodes.

  0.02% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 20:49:26 2007

  0.05% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 20:15:00 2007

  0.07% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 20:03:17 2007

  0.09% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:57:22 2007

  0.12% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:53:43 2007

  0.14% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:51:22 2007

  0.16% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:49:41 2007

  0.19% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:48:25 2007

  0.21% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:47:24 2007

  0.23% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:46:37 2007

  0.26% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:45:58 2007

  0.28% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:51:24 2007

  0.30% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:50:28 2007

  0.33% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:49:41 2007

  0.35% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:49:00 2007

  0.37% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:48:25 2007

  0.40% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:47:53 2007

  0.42% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:47:25 2007

  0.44% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:47:00 2007

  0.47% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:46:37 2007

  0.49% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:46:16 2007

  0.51% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:45:58 2007

  0.54% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:45:41 2007

  0.56% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:45:26 2007

  0.58% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:45:11 2007

  0.61% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:44:58 2007

  0.63% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:47:25 2007

  0.65% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:47:08 2007

  0.68% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:46:52 2007

  0.70% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:46:37 2007

  0.72% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:46:23 2007

  0.74% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:46:11 2007

  0.77% done, estimate finish Thu Jun 28 19:45:58 2007

mkisofs calculate size command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -gui -graft-points -print-size -quiet -volid Heroes Season 1 -volset Episodes 1-12 -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2006 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-damon/k3bLo7XRb.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-damon/k3bjfji4b.tmp -joliet -joliet-long -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-damon/k3bmxZFbb.tmp -no-cache-inodes -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 2 -path-list /tmp/kde-damon/k3bwB5Zgc.tmp 

mkisofs command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -gui -graft-points -volid Heroes Season 1 -volset Episodes 1-12 -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2006 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-damon/k3byUXrka.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-damon/k3b3LTfRb.tmp -joliet -joliet-long -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-damon/k3b3D7eib.tmp -no-cache-inodes -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 2 -path-list /tmp/kde-damon/k3bo55fva.tmp 

```

The media does mount automatically and if I login to a shell as root I can use umount to unmount my thumbdrive.

DamonLast edited by damoncf on Fri Jun 29, 2007 6:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jstead1

Do you have ivman installed or another automounter?  If so, when you right click in kde to umount, and kde calls hal to unmount, it fails because hal did not mount the device. 

You probably do not need anything other than hal and udev and kde to automount and unmount media.  Some wiki pages, which are a bit out of date, may lead you to believe that you need ivman, but it seems to cause some problems, and I just don't see any benefit to using it if you use kde (there may be some, I just don't know what it is).  KDE has automounting functions, but defaults to letting you click on an icon to mount.

It may also be the problem with your dvd, the automounter may be interfering with burning the dvd.

----------

## damoncf

Thank you. That fixed both problems.

Damon

----------

## marcalj

Thank you too jstead1  :Wink: 

----------

